

Cancer pill fights disease and gives lifelong protection - nopinsight
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/10893387/Cancer-pill-fights-disease-and-gives-lifelong-protection.html

======
Justsignedup
This seems game-changing. Can anyone here confirm that this is legit?

